# How to Practice the Socialization Items for CGC?



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

So I was wondering how to practice the items like accepting a friendly stranger, sitting politely for petting, and reaction to another dog? Kody is 2 years old and he's been socialized and is good with other people and dogs, but I need to teach him to sit still to keep him calmer during these items. And obviously to teach him this, we need to practice. However, I don't have many friends I could ask to help me, and I'm 16- they think it's weird how much time I spend training my dog lol. So I'm not sure what I could do??? Especially with finding a calm dog for that part?? Thanks!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I trained my female anywhere and everywhere I could take her. I would go to petsmart and ask an associate to hold her lead and I would walk away and leaver her for 5 minutes to prepare her for the 3 minute separation with a stranger. Go to a busy trail where you know a lot of dogs are, to work on ignoring dogs and focus on you. Place in sit/stay and if your dog is good with children take to the playground and kiddos are always willing to pet a friendly dog. If friends are not willing to help enlist your parents friends who are willing to assist you as well. The best thing you can do is brush up obedience, focus, socialization and remember just have fun.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a Tractor Supply near you? A Petsmart? How about a Lowes or home depot(they sometimes allow dogs)?


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Starbucks. We sat outside a Starbucks and I would have the dog sit/stay as people came and went, we would hear scraping chairs, people who caught my eye or asked to pet I would explain what we were practicing for and have them approach and ignore or approach and pet. A few I even had do the handling of the feet and ears if they were really dog-savvy. You can have a stranger hold the leash while your parent watches from nearby and you can go inside and go to the restroom. Be sure to take a parent with you and also take your dogs shots/rabies paperwork. You never know when some nut will say it bit them and having the shot records prevents problems. We spent time outside a Starbucks.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Alright, thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you have any training classes near you? Many instructors teach "CGC" classes, that highlight all of the skills needed for the exam, and then test you at the end. Would be perfect!


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I was thinking about it, but I don't know if my dad wants to pay for another training class especially when I already know how to train my dog everything and I train him daily


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Tulip said:


> I was thinking about it, but I don't know if my dad wants to pay for another training class especially when I already know how to train my dog everything and I train him daily


The thing is, a class is going to offer you feedback from an outside party AND the opportunity to socialize your dog and work in that same environment. I am a dog trainer and still put my dogs in dog training classes to get feedback and time to train around distractions.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tulip - is there a 4H club in your area? There are clubs for dogs 

Print the list of items for the CGC and just go practice them. Take videos. I'm sure people will give you feedback if you post them here.

Just a favor...as a mother...keep your FACE out of the videos and don't post where you are.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The part of the test with the strangers can be done with family, neighbors and friends as long as they will take direction from you. Remember that you can talk to your dog in the test and "help" them a lot. 

The part with the dog does require working with a few other neutral dogs. I like the idea of a 4-H group, if there is one in your area. Some clubs also offer CGC practice classes or a practice session (in our area the practice sessions are normally about $10). Have you ever seen a CGC? If not, I would look for a test and go watch. You might be able to get suggestions from the people running the test about where you can go practice. 

Even when you do that part where you greet someone with a dog you can keep your focus totally on your dog. You do not have to greet the other person head on and can ask your dog to sit keeping you and the other person between the two dogs.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Tulip - is there a 4H club in your area? There are clubs for dogs
> 
> Print the list of items for the CGC and just go practice them. Take videos. I'm sure people will give you feedback if you post them here.
> 
> Just a favor...as a mother...keep your FACE out of the videos and don't post where you are.


I was going to ask if you know of any 4-H clubs too  My daughter is in dog 4-H with our 2 1/2 yr old GSD and you will get a lot of your CGC training needs met doing 4-H activities.


----------

